# Homemade food



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

I need some good homemade food recipes for my boys. I tried a couple but they aren't that into it and wanted to see what other options were out there. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would suggest going to the search box and typing in "homemade diet". There are so many threads and so much information to absorb on homemade diets!


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

I found some good ones and my little guys have really enjoyed  thanks


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Roxy&Spot (Aug 31, 2012)

Tabitha drake said:


> I found some good ones and my little guys have really enjoyed  thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Would you mind sharing a link or recipe for the homemade diet you use? There are so many links to different diets that I'm not sure which one to try first. Right now Roxy and Spot are eating lab blocks mixed with a parrot seed mix and my dinner leftovers (veggie heavy).


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

For their dry mix I used
-Quakers old fashion oats 
(Do not use Instant)
- Cheerios 
- Soy and Pumpkin seed mix
- Banana chips
- Natural sunflower seeds
(unsalted)
-Pasta spirals the colorful ones
- with my soy nuts there were dry fruit pieces like cranberry and ect
I mix these together in almost equal parts in a big bowl with a lid. I make enough for a week at a time. I don't want it to go bad.

FRESH FOODS
- Broccoli 
- Calaflower (spelling ?)
- Cherry tomato
- Carrots
- Gapes
This is served in a small separate bowl a few pieces of each. Make sure to take out pieces they have not eaten within 24hrs. 
I also use *spinach leaves too.




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Roxy&Spot (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds good, but don't make the same mistake I did.

It does not sound like they are getting enough fat. my boys are currently suffering the after math after not having enough fat in their diet. Make sure that at lease once a week or more they get some type of yogurt, or even a cooked egg. Greek yogurt (Plain or vanilla) tends to be the best hit with my boys. While rats may not need enough fat, if you under estimate it, it can be pretty bad.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm not seeing sufficient levels of copper, calcium, vitamin D, manganese, or vitamin K there. What recipe were you following and what did they say regarding these shortages? These are vital nutrients.

Also, there is plenty of fat there. I'd be more concerned about protein levels.


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

This was an online recipe I found. They do get yogurt as treats and other healthy things. I was just listing the recipe I found. What would you suggest to add these vitamins?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

I looked on sites as you had suggested and this was the most recommended. I really would appreciate some ideas


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://www.ratfanclub.org/diet.html


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

